
Why Is Building Affordable Housing So Expensive? - jseliger
https://www.citylab.com/housing/2017/04/why-is-affordable-housing-so-expensive/523707/?utm_source=SFTwitter
======
sharemywin
800k isn't affordable housing by definition.

